# 2.8JTD smokin' clutch!



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

In the course of manoeuvring on a hilly car park entrance, I ended up with a smoking clutch  Oops!

The following day I drove over a hundred miles during which I 'challenged' the clutch on a number of hills (2nd and 3rd gears with plenty of throttle) with no sign of any slipping.

However, the following day (2 days after the original incident) I experienced some slip when accelerating onto a roundabout.

I have seen somewhere that it is possible, over a period of time, for a clutch 'to come back to you' following overheating.

My question is, have I irreparably damaged the clutch such that it should be replaced or did I simply abuse it and it will be ok once the damaged (burnt/gazed) surface wears away through use over the coming miles.

My dilemma is, if it is the latter and I replace it, might I be spending money that it is not necessary? If the former and I don't have it replaced, I run the risk of it letting me down; undoubtedly at the most inconvenient time!!!!

Your informed views :idea: on the likely state of the clutch would be most appreciated.

Bigtwin


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I have seen various reports associated with smoking clutches and reversing and in most cases both cases gearbox and clutch replacements were necessary.

Sorry if thats not what you wanted to hear.

c.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Not a technical response but one that might give you some hope....

I made the clutch on my 2.8JTD motorhome overheat on more than one occasion when having to reverse up a hill having taken a wrong turn. However, despite this, after 6 years and 35000 miles it was still absolutely fine and still going strong.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> I have seen various reports associated with smoking clutches and reversing and in most cases both cases gearbox and clutch replacements were necessary.
> 
> Sorry if thats not what you wanted to hear.
> 
> c.


Thanks for the reply Clive but I cant see why the gearbox would be challenged. Are you able to elaborate?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*burnt clutch*

Shame on you...........dont worry these things happen, 
Q, how far up do you now have to let the clutch pedal up till it bites? is right at the top of the pedal also while driving and pulling if you just apply a little pressure to the clutch pedal does the clutch start to slip? if so I reckon its buggered but you would have to have given it some serious stick to do that!
I dont know if there is any adjustment on the 2.8jtd clutch no doubt someone else can help out there.
Chris


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

ceejayt said:


> Not a technical response but one that might give you some hope....
> 
> I made the clutch on my 2.8JTD motorhome overheat on more than one occasion when having to reverse up a hill having taken a wrong turn. However, despite this, after 6 years and 35000 miles it was still absolutely fine and still going strong.


Yes, your scenario is the situation that I was wondering I might be in.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

*Re: burnt clutch*



Codfinger said:


> Shame on you...........dont worry these things happen,
> Q, how far up do you now have to let the clutch pedal up till it bites? is right at the top of the pedal also while driving and pulling if you just apply a little pressure to the clutch pedal does the clutch start to slip? if so I reckon its buggered but you would have to have given it some serious stick to do that!
> I dont know if there is any adjustment on the 2.8jtd clutch no doubt someone else can help out there.
> Chris


Yes, it is shameful  - I normally pride myself on the level of mechanical sympathy that I show but there was rather too much manoeuvring going on (long over hangs, hills and high reverse gearing didn't help matters).

I dont think that the clutch biting point is any higher than normal but I'll check next time I'm out.

I forgot to add in my original post that the vehicle has only covered 10,000 miles.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

JUDDERGATE!
C.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Had mine replaced at 25k, but is was "soft" when I first bought it at only 7k.....I made it last for 18k, the previous owner must have had a heavy foot.
Been ok since.

Keith


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> JUDDERGATE!
> C.


I thought that this problem only related to the newer fiat engines and since I didn't experience any juddering, I'll not worry too much!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*clutch*

Maybe you got away with that one then


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Had mine replaced at 25k, but is was "soft" when I first bought it at only 7k.....I made it last for 18k, the previous owner must have had a heavy foot.
> Been ok since.
> 
> Keith


Yes, you cant tell how previous owners might have treated it so its hard to tell if there's excessive wear or not.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

*Re: clutch*



Codfinger said:


> Maybe you got away with that one then


Hopefully!!!

But do I pay the 'insurance premium' (repair cost) for peace of mind?

I know, I'm the only one who can answer that question :?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think you'll probably be ok! I had a very pungent smell of burning from my 2.8 JTD - although no smoke - on a couple of occasions in 'testing' manouvering situations. Both times it recovered fine. I also used to have to reverse a caravan up a 1:6 drive with my car, and became very familiar with the smell. The car still had the original clutch when I traded it in at 72k miles.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> I think you'll probably be ok! I had a very pungent smell of burning from my 2.8 JTD - although no smoke - on a couple of occasions in 'testing' manouvering situations. Both times it recovered fine. I also used to have to reverse a caravan up a 1:6 drive with my car, and became very familiar with the smell. The car still had the original clutch when I traded it in at 72k miles.


Cheers!

Anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> JUDDERGATE!
> C.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: the 'old' 2.8 JTD's don't judder :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> JUDDERGATE!
> C.


And how constructive a comment is that?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

bigtwin said:


> pomme1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you'll probably be ok! I had a very pungent smell of burning from my 2.8 JTD - although no smoke - on a couple of occasions in 'testing' manouvering situations. Both times it recovered fine. I also used to have to reverse a caravan up a 1:6 drive with my car, and became very familiar with the smell. The car still had the original clutch when I traded it in at 72k miles.
> ...


Did some very steep hill starts in my Transit, made the clutch stink but no damage.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Jezport said:


> bigtwin said:
> 
> 
> > pomme1 said:
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Had clutch slipping and overheating and smoking in switserland last year. 11 k on clock

Stopped and let the thing cool down.
No problems 3 k onwards.

Dave p


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Had clutch slipping and overheating and smoking in switserland last year. 11 k on clock
> 
> Stopped and let the thing cool down.
> No problems 3 k onwards.
> ...


Thanks Dave.

It seems that there may be hope that its ok.

However, I did get a bit of clutch slip two days after the initial issue so there is still some doubt in my mind!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

bigtwin said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Had clutch slipping and overheating and smoking in switserland last year. 11 k on clock
> ...


Dont worry yet see how it goes, my ttansits engine bay stunk of burned clutch for a week but I drove another 8000 miles before selling it and it drove perfectly.

Some newer vans fitted with dual mass flywheels have thin clutches so wont take overheating but the 2.8 Fiat is a good old standard flywheel


----------

